# Any one done business with Shirts.io? This was my experience.



## leamsi4ever (Jul 5, 2011)

So I wanted to compare a few companies that do DTG printing, so I created accounts with some and ordered shirts.
I placed an order with Shirts.io then AFTER having paid it said they could not complete my order because the shipping address was in CA and I needed to have a Seller's permit on file which I didn't.
Later I got an e-mail (automated?) saying I had some credit in my account. I e-mailed the support e-mail telling them to please issue a refund but got no reply, I have tried e-mailing back but I never get a reply. 
Why would they allow the payment to go through If they will not be able to fulfill my order? At least they can answer my e-mail and issue a refund.

Since I can't get a hold of them I will have to dispute the charges with my credit card company.

I just want to share my experience with everyone.
Thanks.


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

I am sorry to hear your experience. Just so you know, you can get a California resale license for free online.


----------



## Pengo26 (Feb 18, 2015)

Sorry to hear. Yeah, shirts.io seems legit and they are (ooShirts owns it) but I think they are just taking too many clients.
I had samples from them and specifically told them to put our return address and they still didn't do it. Plus the prints were terrible, felt like it was screenprinted.


----------

